# Demasoni tank mates



## Mpimbwefronts2SS (Dec 3, 2003)

hello everyone...*** been looking around to see what i would like to stock my 125gal tank and decided to go with mbuna. I was thinking 3-4 species with about 10 fish per species..Looking around i really like the Pseudotropheus demasoni (Pombo Rocks) so i really want these guys.
I was thinking about getting 20 Pseudotropheus demasoni and 10 Metriaclima sp. "Msobo" and 5-6 Iodotropheus sprengerae I dont know if i could add another 5-6 fish of another specie....How will these species act together will there be crossbreeding or any real problems with aggression..

Does anyone have other ideas on what to add or remove 
thanks chris


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What are the dimensions of the 125G?


----------



## Mpimbwefronts2SS (Dec 3, 2003)

its a standard 125gal 6ft long


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I liked mine when it had 5 species of mbuna (one Demasoni). So I'd say you have "consumed" 4 slots with 20 Demasoni (one slot) and 10 mosbo (2 slots) and 5-6 rusties (1 slot). I'd add a species, probably Socolofi. 1m:4f. And of course at least one species of Synodontis. 5-6 Multipunctatus for sure.


----------



## Mpimbwefronts2SS (Dec 3, 2003)

if i took the rusties out or got a smaller group of Metria. sp. msobo can i add a group of Cynotilapia sp. hara white top or will they cross breed with the demasoni


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You can do cynotilapia sp. hara (a.k.a. white tops) with Demasoni. Would you do them instead of the Socolofi, or in addition?

Mine pretty much are not breeding at all in the Demasoni tank. I know there is a female because I found ONE fry. I think I had 5m:1f and I'm slowing removing the extra males.


----------



## Mpimbwefronts2SS (Dec 3, 2003)

hey Im trying to get a good looking tank that has an array of colors...the white top hara's look really nice and a different color...
i was thinking 20 demasoni
2m/5f cynotilapia sp. hara (a.k.a. white tops) 
2m/5f Metriaclima sp. "Msobo"
2m/5f Rusties

DJRansome is there alot of chasing and aggression between the two species?? Do you think the demasoni are stop the white tops from breeding or just a lack of females

thanks chris


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I definitely would not do 2 males in a group. I do suspect it is the Demasoni, I had the same issue with Acei (no breeding, 2 years). I know I have at least one cyno female because I have found one fry.

Still have 2m in there. I'd like to get one clutch and I'd raise them. I have removed 5 males that were being harassed by the other cyno males.

I don't notice cross-species chasing that much or anyone hiding. Just no breeding.


----------

